
Binary is the past, Korean researchers develop ternary semiconductor tech - lumengxi
https://www.zdnet.com/article/korean-researchers-develop-ternary-semiconductor-tech/
======
travmatt
Hasn’t this style of computing been attempted previously by the soviets, why
hadn’t it caught on previously? From my reading of the article it’s making the
claim that as semiconductors become smaller, power leakage becomes more of a
concern and the major breakthrough here is that ternary logic semiconductors
would have an inherently better energy efficiency as it naturally stores more
information. Has power leakage become enough of a concern that it makes
development of these semiconductors more worthwhile?

------
just_myles
Stopped right here:

"For example, to express the number 128 in the current binary system, 8 "bits"
will be required. With the ternary system, only 5 "trits" will be required."

Does that mean 8 bits != 5 trits? What is the 8bit eqivalent, 8 trits?

Cool to see an effort being made to progress semiconductor technology.

~~~
randyrand
with 5 trits you can represent 3^5 = 243 states. With 8 bit you can represent
2^8 = 256 states. Very close but not the same.

